# A little help please.



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I have recently developed a slight problem with my floow through.
I am not turning through the ball i am simply sliding my hips thus causing a slice has anyone got an idea on how to try and combat this...Practice drills much obliged.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would step away from the full swing for a while. Hit 3/4 shots with as little lower body movement as possible. Then, slowly make the transition back to the full swing. If that doesn't work, pretend that there's a sling around your hips that won't let you slide past the ball. Your only way to complete the swing is to turn.

Or maybe you're just trying to hit it too hard. 

Hope I helped!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I got a tip: Try to focus on having your belly button poniting at the target, on impact. This will allow you to close the face square on impact. Don't give up the full shots, just try to turn more.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks guys i will try those tips next time i hit the range :thumbsup:


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Police said:


> I have recently developed a slight problem with my floow through.
> I am not turning through the ball i am simply sliding my hips thus causing a slice has anyone got an idea on how to try and combat this...Practice drills much obliged.


The cause and effect of your statement is incorrect. A SLIDING of the hips will cause a hook unless there is some OTHER move that is making a giant compensation.

The answer is in keeping your spine tilt over the ball through impact, and letting your right shoulder go under your chin. Here's a video on what I'm talking about.

Golf Tips, Lessons, & Drills - Release & Followthrough - Google Video


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I heard once that at the top of your backswing your back should be facing the target. It sounds right to me


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm an instructor and I get this question all the time. It seems like almost every student struggles with this problem one way or another. What happens is you get out in front of the ball during your transition / weight shift and your club ends up stuck behind you. This forces your clubhead to take an in to out path and usually your hands will lag behind too causing an open face resulting in a high push slice.

I don't currently have a drill to help you, but I can tell you what you need to do to combat your problem. Like I said, you are getting out in front of the ball. While your weight should be shifting to the front foot at impact, your head should still remain behind the ball. A good thing to think about is that your chin rests on your target shoulder during the backswing right? So use this as a reference point when you swing. Keep your head in this same spot until impact while the shoulder TURNS out from under it.

Check out this picture for what your head should look like at impact.










See how the weight is shifted to his front foot, but the head remains behind the ball. This way all of the stored energy of the backswing is transferred to the ball.

Hope this helps.

Cody


----------

